
Trip 1907: forbidden mine kickstarter - giorgoskiafas
Trip 1907: Forbidden Mine is a hard copy puzzle book with 40+ puzzles awaiting to be solved!
======
giorgoskiafas
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/trip1907/trip-1907-forb...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/trip1907/trip-1907-forbidden-
mine/description)

